# True Value Brand vintage bikes



## Rickg1964 (Aug 31, 2013)

Looking for any information on a bike with a True Value brand on the head post tag. has ballon tires and is quite old.


----------



## OldRider (Aug 31, 2013)

We need pictures! I know that Monark was building bikes for Tru Value Hardware but they were badged Tru Test  ( at least mine is), but without pictures not much we can do to help.


----------



## Machine Age Victim (Aug 31, 2013)

I have one made Colson, as stated pics will determine the make.


----------

